# key is lost, what can i do?



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

My bag was stolen. I had my car key and wallet inside.  I guess the bad guys know where to pick up my car now!! What do you guys think I can do? Do I need to change the car door locks? How long can the battery last in the key? I am thinking of sealing all key holes and asking my dealer to disable that key.
I remember someone mentioned here a new key is very $$... damn.


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

yamato said:


> My bag was stolen. I had my car key and wallet inside.  I guess the bad guys know where to pick up my car now!! What do you guys think I can do? Do I need to change the car door locks? How long can the battery last in the key? I am thinking of sealing all key holes and asking my dealer to disable that key.
> I remember someone mentioned here a new key is very $$... damn.


Sealing the key holes will not help, they just press the flipper.

The battery will probably last a long time and I think recharges in any BMW ignition. The best bet is to go and have the key disabled.

Jon


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

yamato said:


> My bag was stolen. I had my car key and wallet inside.  I guess the bad guys know where to pick up my car now!! What do you guys think I can do? Do I need to change the car door locks? How long can the battery last in the key? I am thinking of sealing all key holes and asking my dealer to disable that key.
> I remember someone mentioned here a new key is very $$... damn.


You're not gonna like this - the "party line" is that the entire immobilization system and mechanicals should be changed (new cylinders for door / trunk / ignition, new keys, new electronics). I saw the bulletin (I think it came out in January or February) at the dealer.

I don't know that a key can be invalidated in the electronics (you can definitely delete it from the list of keys that will remotely unlock the car). But if they can get into your car (either with the key or by popping the door cylinder) they can at the very least unlock the steering (even if they key isn't recognized by the immobilizer) and thus turn the wheel and roll the car onto a flatbed, where they can take your car somewhere and work on it at their leisure.

I'd suggest contacting your insurance company and seeing if they will pay some/all of the cost of replacing the dealer-suggested parts.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Keys are about $140 each, if I remember correctly... Sounds like you'll definitely want to call your insurance on this one...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

They can delete individual keys from the car memory.

New keys are expensive, but I don't think they are that expensive. But there are only so many for your car, loose too many and you are SOL.

As for taking it away via flat tow , they can do that anyway.

More important call any credit card companies where you ahve cars.

Change the locks in your house/apartment if those keys were in there also.


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

I had the same thing happen to me. I made a post about it some time ago. Fortunately the thieves were only interested in money/credit cards and threw the rest of the bag (with the car keys) to the nearby trash and we were able to retrieve it the next day (a janitor found it when cleaning.)
I hate to add to your stress but it will be a big deal.
I talked to my dealer right after this happened and was told that changing the keys involves changing the whole key system/immobiliser and will take time as the parts need to be made in Germany and will also cost north of $1000.
Depending on your insurance situation and deductible I would consider getting them involved since it will definitely be more expensive for them if the car is stolen.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> They can delete individual keys from the car memory.
> 
> New keys are expensive, but I don't think they are that expensive. But there are only so many for your car, loose too many and you are SOL.
> 
> ...


Right, I heard it was 10, a car can only get 10 keys.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Magna said:


> Right, I heard it was 10, a car can only get 10 keys.


Yeah, then at that point in time it's cheaper, supposedly, to change all the locks instead of cutting 10 more keys.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

thanks guys. I have all my house door locks changed. Luckily Home Depot has all the locks I need. 

I will need to remove the missing key from the imobilizer's memory. I am going to do this in a few days, in the mean time I took my CLUB steering wheel lock back from my basement, and use it again. Is it effective? It takes me ~30secs longer to start and get off the car, pretty inconvenient.

I haven't even asked insurance about this one yet. I am afraid they not only won't pay for replacing the key, key cylinder..etc but also increase my auto insurance premium due to a higher risk to be stolen! Don't you think it is possible? 

this experience sucks. i also hope I would be as fortunate as one of you who found the keys back.


----------

